# Baby owl eating a mouse



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

heres a photo and a couple of video of the baby Little Owl eating a mouse, cheers jeff










eating a mouse





siting on my hand


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i love it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what age will it start flying?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> what age will it start flying?


Its just started getting feathers, id have to ask my daughter she is the expert, jeff


----------

